# Bald spots on some of the mice.



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I have separate colonies, one here at home and one with my fiance.

The one over at his house has been pretty stable, and no one has acted strange, no new mice, changes in diet or anything.
But a few of them have developed bald spots.

No irritation, swelling, scabbing, flaking or anything other than just missing hair.
each spot is about the size of a pea, or in a thin line. No sign of cagemates fighting either.
The remaining coat is glossy and thick, and no behavior changes. I've treated them with ivermectin but it doesn't see,m to help.
Does anyone know what this is? Everyone seems happy and normal, except for the bald spots. (and it's only a few that have them)


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I have three in different cages with a skin problem that sounds just the same as yours. Like you, I treated for mites with no success and I took one of them to the vet for a skin scrape. The vet has ruled out mites and ringworm but I have had some success treating them with athletes foot cream anyway.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

There is a idea, thank you!

Yep, same here. 
The mouse that had the cancer also had a small spot, and they tested it for the necropsy, but also not mites.
-shrug- I'll try the powder first and post results :3

Thanks again.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

take the ones with the missing hair away from the ones with no missing hair, if they all have missing hair patches in one cage, split the colony. See what happens.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Could it be some kind of mange? I've treated for that kind of thing with Iver-On, diluted 5 to 1, three drops on the back of the shoulders.

I also wonder if it could be about allergies aggravated by hot weather. Once the skin is irritated any opportunistic bug may get a toehold.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I've used the iver -on stuff a few times recently.
Mostly for fear when switching the bedding brand, but I think it would have helped.

I'm going to try the powder, and I'm thinking of moving them from my room to the cooler basement.

Would a food allergy do something like that?
The only thing I've changed is the brand of wild bird feed I use in the mix. :/

Perplexing.

I might just take them to the vet again, if the powder doesn't show any signs of helping in the next few days.


----------

